# Surgery Tomorrow



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting things ready for tomorrow. Surgery is at 10:00 am. I hope it goes well. I'm starting to get really nervous and I'm sure I won't sleep much tonight. I'll let you all know how it went when I get home. I know I'll have to stay at least one night.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Good luck! Let us know how you're doing when you can! Sending you positive thoughts for everything to go as smoothly as possible and a speedy recovery.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

You'll do great! I didn't sleep at all the night before either and I was more than ready to have mine done.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck...just think of that overwhelming feeling of relief you'll have when you wake up from that little nap, knowing its all over.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck today!


----------



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

Thinking about you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hope it goes well today!


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Best wishes to you. I am post op day 3 today and feeling OK. Hope the same for you!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good luck today! I was super nervous too and glad when I woke up and the worst was behind me. Hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I hope everything goes very well! Let us know how you are doing when you feel up to it.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Best of luck!! I didn't sleep the night befor either!! Mine was just this Monday....I'm home now and doing better!! You'll do great Feel free to ask me anything
My advice...have lots of help/support for when you're home!!


----------

